# quarter round & laminate flooring



## racheldg (Feb 16, 2010)

So we pulled up all the carpet and decided to put laminate flooring in. We should've done a little more research but didn't . We have decorative moulding around all the doorways and corners of each wall plus them a baseboard. Problem is we cut around the decorative moulding and didn't take the moulding off before we put down the laminate flooring. Now we are planning on putting quarter round to finish it off but of course it won't go across the moulding. Any ideas on how to correct this mistake without having to pull up all the floor and start over? I'm not home so I can't upload any photos to show what I am talking about.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

You have many options. DO NOT USE quarter round. Nothing says Hey-I-messed-up-on-my-laminate-flooring-install like quarter round.


----------



## racheldg (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you give me some ideas on what would work?


----------



## racheldg (Feb 16, 2010)

Any suggestions? Can we use plinth blocks and build up at the bottom of the moulding? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## racheldg (Feb 16, 2010)

*still would like some suggestions*

We are still looking for suggestions on what might work for this problem. Here are a couple of photos so you can see what our issues are.

Thanks for your help & suggestions.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, but anything you use will not look very good. That molding should have been undercut.


----------



## Five Arrows (Feb 27, 2010)

*Use 1/4 round*

Your idea was sound. I would use 1/4 round that is about 3/4 to 1 inch painted to match before i installed. The doorways will be more of a challenge. They make colored caulking that you can put into the cavity.

Before you finish this you will want to caulk the joints with a paintable caulking. Don't use a lot and wipe it with a wet sponge then paint.

If there are no doors and the picture is of a passage way I would pull the casing leg off and add blocking the height of the baseboard trim and thickness of my 1/4 round. recut the casing to terminate into the blocking. 1/4 rounds terminate into the blocking You could hit the top with a router for detail if you want.

next time get a flush cut saw and undercut the door casing for the pro look that you want.

Good luck


----------



## trailblazer1229 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would think a beefed up quarter-round will help with some of the problems. Your picture of the room connector/surround might involve a little more finishing work. Buy a good finishing book and look at the finishing of room transitions. Basiacally you already have a nice finsih look there, but the finish work needs to be beefed up or torn out and reinstalled to get it to look nice.


----------



## deanna306 (Jul 25, 2011)

*quarter round and lamniate floor*

do you have any pics as to how you fixed this problem? my husband and i recently installed laminates in one room and had this same problem. we ended up pulling it up around the doorway and redoing by undercutting the door moulding, but i looked for a better solution online with no luck! i would love to see some pics of your finished solution!


----------

